# When to get First Haircut?



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Coco is settling into our home with us now and she's loving it. She loves to run around and is getting used to the idea that we're her new "parents." Her hair is getting longer now, she is 13 weeks old, and when does everyone recommend that she get her first haircut? Is there a minimum age before you can get a haircut? 

I called PetSmart up and they said that you don't need to cut her hair for the first 6 months. Is that right? Her hair just seems like it's growing so long that it'd be good to get a bit of a trim.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

She needs to be finished with all of her shots first, and then wait another week or two after that to be on the safe side. 
(Of course this is if she's going to the groomer for the cut.)


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

You can trim her at home - I used to put Louis in the bathroom sink - where he would stand - and I would trim him hair there. Or I would craddle him like a baby as I cut the hair between his paws. I didn't cut his hair for a good 4 or 5 months - other than basic triming (between paw). That puppy hair is sooooo cute!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

My pup was about 7 months when she had her first haircut. I wanted to wait a few weeks after she had all of her shots, and then she got spayed and I waited until her incision healed completely. The first six months of a puppy's life are very busy. 

Enjoy all the fur . . . this might be a great opportunity to get the pup used to being brushed. Unfortunately, my dog hasn't taken to being brushed.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> She needs to be finished with all of her shots first, and then wait another week or two after that to be on the safe side.
> (Of course this is if she's going to the groomer for the cut.)[/B]


Coco will be about 4&1/2 months old until she's had all her shots (plus two weeks for full immunity). Until then, it's not safe to take her anyplace other dogs go like grooming salons, dog parks, pet stores, etc. You shouldn't even let her walk where other dogs walk because of the deadly risk of Parvo.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Besides having all her vaccines she needs to be older so she can cope with strange surroundings and noises. At this age it's very easy for them to slip into hypoglycemia. Enjoy her at home for a couple more months before venturing out to a groomer. You can always trim at home. As a matter of fact, it's good to do a little practicing on her so she will learn to be good for the groomer later. You can trim the hair from the bottoms of her pads, around her little bottomand clip her toenails. You can also begin to wash and dry her little face everyday to help avoid eye stain.


----------



## CocosMom (May 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone. She's due to get her 2nd to last shot this weekend. I'll wait until she's had all of her shots before I take her to the groomer for her first cut.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Besides having all her vaccines she needs to be older so she can cope with strange surroundings and noises. At this age it's very easy for them to slip into hypoglycemia. Enjoy her at home for a couple more months before venturing out to a groomer. You can always trim at home. As a matter of fact, it's good to do a little practicing on her so she will learn to be good for the groomer later. You can trim the hair from the bottoms of her pads, around her little bottomand clip her toenails. You can also begin to wash and dry her little face everyday to help avoid eye stain.[/B]


When Ollie had his first pro grooming he was 5-ish months. And I brought him somewhere that said they would do it start to finish without putting him in any cages or any dryer cages, hand dry only. And if anything upset him they would stop. They did him in about 45 minutes. At home I had been doing baths, nails, pads, feet, face myself and, of course, daily brushing and combing so he was used to being handled. They claim he was a very good boy for his first grooming! And they've said the same thing ever since, although now I will leave him for 2-ish or so hours (he's 9 months now). I'm not keen on leaving him much longer than that at any groomers.


----------

